# Going away for 2 1/2 weeks..help



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I needed some advice for you all about what to do when your leaving more than 2 weeks. Mike have given me a good advice about leaving the lights on for 2-3 hrs a day and keeping my co2 running with my ph meter. I had to automate my feeding which will last about 20 days. The water on my sump is automated with a top off thats connected to a 45 gallon bucket of water, since my sump is loosing water about 3 gallons every 4 days, that 45G water will be enough. Still needed help about what fertilizer can I put in that 45G water so that it will feed my plants, how much or do I have to? Again I like to hear all your advice, tips and tricks.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

In theory, with less light, your plants will consume the nutrients at a slower rate and you shouldn't run into algae problems, so you could probably dose extra when you leave and have it last reasonably well. 

You might check on barrreport.com as I think I've seen discussions on this. I know one suggestion was to have someone stop in occasionally and dose. They suggested pre-portioning the dry ferts into bathroom paper cups and labeling them for which day they should be added. 

I believe there is also an electronic feeder that has little trays that it dumps at the prescribed times which might work. 

If it were for a week, I'd say you could just shut the lights off completely (CO2 also) and come back to an algae free tank. Others can chime in and correct me, but I think 2.5 weeks in the dark would be a bit hard on the plants. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you have a neighbor kid come in and dump some ferts in once in a while? That's what I do.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in Arlington. If you give me some beer I'll do it for ya. I like Shiner. Uh but I won't be getting intoxicated at your place or anything, just in case you were wondering, I consider myself pretty respectful. My numbers 682 351 1860, call after 6pm if you want. I will be out of town this weekend, but I am here through the summer, and will plan on it while you are away.


----------

